# Best storage rack for hanging bike in garage with security lock?



## Ramborage (May 7, 2013)

I want to hang my bikes on the wall in the garage so it looks neater and out of the way and off the floor when not using it. I live with roomates who sometime leave the garage open so my more expensive bike needs to be locked up. Right now have a cable lock around the frame and stairpost so nobody can take off with it. 

Anyways looking for something that is friendly to carbon wheels, and won't hurt the cables. Any suggestions?


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

How about this? Cable through the frame(s), secured to big eyebolts at either end. Keep the cable as tight as possible so the eyebolts cannot be twisted out (easily). Make sure any bolt-cutters & hacksaws are not in plain sight in the garage, preferably locked up as well.

J-hooks in the top 2x6, lower 2x4's keep the tires off the wall. Horizontal lumber secured to vertical 2x6's which take the load and actually rest on the concrete floor. The top 2x6 is lag-bolted to the wall studs; the bolts are in tension, not shear loaded.



JMJ


----------



## pitbullandmtb (Jul 31, 2011)

That's a great set-up Birdman!!!


----------



## fat_boy (Aug 13, 2009)

http://www.vtbikesolutions.com/mini_mum_bicycle_hanger.php

We used these in an apartment complex we built. They seem decent.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Have you thought about hanging them from the ceiling? Then you save all that wall space for other stuff.

I use the Harken Bike Lift. We have something like 10 bikes on the ceiling. Works really well.

Harken

J.


----------



## shugarbear (Aug 28, 2012)

any other options from people? ?


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

We bolt the bike fleet to the ceiling during the off season.

Get a few of these and you would be set.

Shop Blue Hawk Metal Bike Hook at Lowes.com

Run a cable through the frames and you could bolt that to the wall/ceiling


----------



## VT Bike Solutions (Aug 19, 2016)

fat_boy said:


> Bike Solutions | Vermont Manufacturing Services, Inc. | Little Parker bicycle racks, Mini Mum bicycle hangers
> 
> We used these in an apartment complex we built. They seem decent.


Hey thanks for the shoutout!

If anyone wants to buy our wall-mounted bike racks, they can use this coupon code for a discount: VT<3MTBR


----------

